# Help! Need new timer for tank



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I have the tropiquarim 68 (it was free) 
It is a great tank and although the light didn't work, I wired up my heater and filter to the single power thing it has.

Well yesterday I tried a new starter on the light. It didn't work so I just left it.. but when I got up this morning, the light was on!

Anyway, the display doesn't work. it comes on, but none of the buttons do anything, so the only way to turn the light off, is to remove the starter units and turn it off at the wall and on again.

I have found spare timers online but they are SO expensive! Like £50 A-14645 Hagen Tropiquarium 68/88, AquaDecor 203/303 Timer Unit by:

Can anyone help me find a cheaper one (I tried ebay) please!?

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Hagen discontinued the tropiquarium series a fair while ago, so there aren't many spare parts available. Aquatics online have them however they are still £40, unless you found one on e-bay then unfortunately you won't find them cheaper than this.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, ok. Thanks.

The plastic cover on the lights has 8 hooks that you need to turn to take it off, I have only been doing a few up so I can just take the starter motor out.
Guess I will just have to keep doing this unless electrician friend can put a switch in.

x


----------

